# Streamers or Vloggers With Face Mapped Avatars



## Sam Wamm (Dec 20, 2020)

just thought it would be neat to have a list of them.

post people you know about or yourself if you do it too.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2020)

Got some.


Spoiler: shrink



Kiitlock
Nubbs_Dingo
VinceWuff
BetaEtaDelota
TheBritishAndy
KazumaGShep
WhiskeyDing0
Syrus_Yena
pictobeam
LinoYeen
SurlyUJest
DiffuseMoose
ShiaBun
tallwerewolf
BoozyBadger
SuperPawsitive
Mic_Feedback
TheDogsBreakfast
Laphin
Dicewolf
Thepotato123
rudolfwolph
SpaceYeen
KipTheMalamute
zillionross
Xilwuff
Caribrew
RaiHusky
DoryuuZ
Ahmedz
Hozzerino



*Boozy and Superpawsitive don't have them, but I couldn't delete Pawl and I'm afraid to delete Boozy.
There would be consequences. I'm sure.
Also, Majira has a rig, but doesn't use it as a vrtuber when he's in VR Chat. Which is most of what I've seen him streaming lately, I think.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok this, I like this.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Got some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shrink
> ...


thank you for sharing this.

i want to check them all out.


----------

